# Melton hunt club fun ride



## Bubley898 (25 January 2012)

Has anyone done it before? I am planning to do it in march, the schedule states there are 3 courses, 2ft 3ft and 3ft6.  It's at knossington. Does anyone know what the course is like! And do you set off at different times rather than all at once? (also in comp section)


----------



## spotty_pony (25 January 2012)

Yes I've done it twice before (and I'm planning on doing it again this year too!) It is a fantastic course in some of our best country. Lots of different fence options and most have a gate near to them if you don't want to jump. Yes, you set off at different times, although be prepared as you can end up catching up with people ahead/people catching you up half way round! Ended up in a group of 20 last year and it was like a hunt without the hounds!! It's great fun though, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mirage (29 January 2012)

Would it be suitable for a competant 8 year old to do? She has a reliable pony and has hunted before,but I can't escort her as I don't ride at the minute.
Thanks.


----------



## CrazyMare (30 January 2012)

Oooh is the schedule online anywhere?

Would certainly be up for it!


----------



## spotty_pony (30 January 2012)

mirage said:



			Would it be suitable for a competant 8 year old to do? She has a reliable pony and has hunted before,but I can't escort her as I don't ride at the minute.
Thanks.

Click to expand...

Yes I would imagine so as she could easily pop the smaller fenced. She would have to be escorted by someone though with her being so young.


----------



## spotty_pony (30 January 2012)

CrazyMare said:



			Oooh is the schedule online anywhere?

Would certainly be up for it!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.cottesmore-hunt.co.uk/Sponsored Ride 2012.pdf


----------



## CrazyMare (30 January 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## TwoPair (30 January 2012)

Hoping to take 14.1 devil pony


----------



## mirage (30 January 2012)

Thanks I'll have to ask around and see if I can find an escort.


----------



## TwoPair (31 January 2012)

Mirage I'm happy to oblige if you like, I think there's a couple of us going in a small group.


----------



## CrazyMare (31 January 2012)

TwoPair said:



			Hoping to take 14.1 devil pony 

Click to expand...

Oooh I'll be taking a 13.1h bouncy pony!! Good as gold to hunt, but will probably be a nightmare on a fun ride!!!

Going to take a friend and have a good jolly if anyone fancied that


----------



## TwoPair (31 January 2012)

Mines a cracking hunter too, but not been for a while...! Friend is coming with me on her baby so she can have some leads - we could all tag up together?


----------



## CrazyMare (31 January 2012)

TwoPair said:



			Mines a cracking hunter too, but not been for a while...! Friend is coming with me on her baby so she can have some leads - we could all tag up together?
		
Click to expand...

Are you on FB? 

My girls are on the link in my sig - I'll be on the grey, daren't take my life in my hands on the 4 yr old yet!


----------



## TwoPair (31 January 2012)

Will PM you!


----------



## mirage (4 February 2012)

TwoPair thankyou,that is extremely thoughtful and kind of you.I've looked at the photos of the course and am worried it might be a bit too much for her.Her pony is a star out hunting but can only jump 2ft 6.I'll have to have a think about it.


----------



## TwoPair (5 February 2012)

Mirage where are course photos? Apparently you can go around everything, and as I said a friend is coming on her baby so I can't see we'll be doing big stuff!!


----------



## mirage (5 February 2012)

The course photos were meant to be in last Thursdays H&H. I think what worried me a bit was that my cousin did it years ago at Nether Broughton and had a very bad accident where her horse fell on her in a ditch.She told me it was more like a race when she did it.

I'll think it over,my daughter would love to do it I'm certain.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 February 2012)

The photos is HnH were for the Melton Hunt Ride I think, which is basically a race, think TwoPair was meaning the fun ride, which I'm guessing is a lot easier and will have options and not be like a race. The Melton Hunt ride was meant to be on today, not sure if it took place though??


----------



## Grey_Eventer (5 February 2012)

Was planning on doing the race, but B cut himself the other day and hasn't healed as well and is a bit infected still. Not lame, but not as fit as I want him.

Always something to stop us doing these things- haven't managed to have a run round the Golden Button either. Aged 18 I think he is a bit old now!


----------



## TwoPair (6 February 2012)

mirage said:



			The course photos were meant to be in last Thursdays H&H. I think what worried me a bit was that my cousin did it years ago at Nether Broughton and had a very bad accident where her horse fell on her in a ditch.She told me it was more like a race when she did it.

I'll think it over,my daughter would love to do it I'm certain.

Click to expand...

Oh, you're thinking of the Melton Hunt Club Ride - that's the big one that even I'm not brave enough to do.  
The Melton Hunt Club Fun/Sponsored Ride is run around Knossington, with hunt jumps and hedges, and open gates too. Everything from 2' to 3'6, all optional. I'm sure your daughter would be fine with that!!


----------



## mirage (7 February 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up.I am a bit dim.No wonder my cousin looked as bit  when I mentioned my daughter doing it.

Yes,please,she would love to join you.I'll pm you my details.


----------

